# Can't send MMS when connected with WiFi (and Mobile Data)?



## sygyzy (Jul 4, 2012)

I can't seem to send MMS's when I am connected to a wifi network (with mobile data enabled). I have full bars for both. Once I leave wifi range, or simply disable it, the MMS's work. I am using the CM10 nightly from the other night so pretty up to date.

I am on the T-Mobile pre-paid plan.

Has anyone seen this issue? Thanks.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

I have this same issue with rooted stock, Faux's kernel, T-Mobile.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

No problems here. Latest CM10.1 nightly & stock CM kernel. T-Mobile pre-paid.

Are your APNs set up correctly? Personally, I use the apn that comes with CM for T-Mo


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

I never touched the APN, just plug and play. But I wouldn't expect that to affect this issue, it sends just fine when on mobile data alone, but when connected to wifi and mobile data, will not send. I had to RMA my first N4 (digitizer failed), and that one had exactly the same behavior as this one. Just in case, my APN is:

[Name] T-Mobile US
[APN] epc.tmobile.com
[Proxy] Not set
[Port] Not set
[Username] Not set
[Password] Not set
[Server] Not set
[MMSC] http://mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc
[MMS proxy] Not set
[MMS port] Not set
[MCC] 310
[MNC] 260
[Authentication type] Not set
[APN type] default,supl,mms
[APN protocol] IPv4
[APN roaming protocol] IPv4
[APN enable/disable] APN enabled
[Bearer] Unspecified


----------



## sygyzy (Jul 4, 2012)

brkshr said:


> No problems here. Latest CM10.1 nightly & stock CM kernel. T-Mobile pre-paid.
> 
> Are your APNs set up correctly? Personally, I use the apn that comes with CM for T-Mo


My settings look identical to USSENTERNCC1701E. Can you tell us what the settings that come with CM for T-Mobile are? I never changed mine before or after flashing CM10.1


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm using the same apn " T-Mobile US". Mine has 4 asterisks for password & a single asterisk for server. Both are hidden & show asterisks. I have no idea what they are. I'm gonna have to research that tomorrow. I'm wondering why now.

Edit: Your right that apn's probably aren't the problem. If you can send mms's when you're on mobile data only, then the apn works. I'll probably see if I can find something on that too.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I'm using the same apn " T-Mobile US". Mine has 4 asterisks for password & a single asterisk for server. Both are hidden & show asterisks. I have no idea what they are. I'm gonna have to research that tomorrow. I'm wondering why now.
> 
> Edit: Your right that apn's probably aren't the problem. If you can send mms's when you're on mobile data only, then the apn works. I'll probably see if I can find something on that too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4


I removed the username & password when I had T-Mobile and saw no change in data behavior.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you guys use a different messaging app other than stock? I'm reading that 3rd party apps mess things up. You may be able to enter your apn settings in the 3rd party app. Idk, I use stock messaging.

I also read that adblock plus messed it up for someone else. I use AdAway without problems.

Some people are also reporting that taking 'supl' off of the APN type worked. I'm not too sure about that one. Supl basically helps you get a location back faster through the internet, rather than straight from the satellite.

On another note, I found a page stating that you can switch to ipv6 on T-Mo. So I guess I'll give that a shot & see if I notice anything better. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2017595


----------



## sygyzy (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't know who you are brkshr but you are a beast. Thanks for helping with this troubleshooting. I too have the asterisks in the name/password of the APN. They were there by default so I didn't remove them. I never considered AdBlock Plus to be a culprit but based on your post, I disabled it. Then I downloaded AdAway and enabled that.

I just tried sending a MMS and it worked! I also saw the IPv6 post but couldn't get it to work. T-Mobile wouldn't assign me a v6 IP; I noticed this when I went to the v6 websites and couldn't access them.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sygyzy said:


> I just tried sending a MMS and it worked! I also saw the IPv6 post but couldn't get it to work. T-Mobile wouldn't assign me a v6 IP; I noticed this when I went to the v6 websites and couldn't access them.


Glad you got it solved! Personally, I prefer AdAway because it is open source. I try to stick with open source software as much as I can.

I got IPv6 working on mine. I don't really notice any speed difference or anything. Check under settings > about phone > status > IP address . Mine is 31 hexadecimal characters long now.


----------



## sygyzy (Jul 4, 2012)

I think the reason I can't get IPv6 to work is that Android actually looks at all of the available APN's and chooses the ones to fulfill the services it needs. I don't want to modify the stock T-Mobile (by editing it down to just MMS). Since it can find all the services it needs on the stock one, it igores the V6 entry. No big deal. I might switch someday.

Edit: I was wrong. The reason I was getting IPv4 addresses is I was connected to Wifi. Once I disconnected, I got v6!


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmm, I don't have any ad block apps, use the stock messenger. Oh well, I'm not too concerned. Glad OP got it working.


----------



## sygyzy (Jul 4, 2012)

I have to make a correction. It seems like this problem still isn't solved for me. I still am stuck on "sending" when I have wifi enabled. The only way to get it to send consistently, is to turn off wifi. This is real bummer.

One possibility is that it really is trying to send but the images are quite large and it takes a long time. However, I am on pretty good wifi connections, certainly enough to handle a 5MP image or whatever.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

The quality of Wi-Fi connection would have no bearing on sending an MMS, they send only via mobile network. So for those who can send while on Wi-Fi, it is still using the mobile network to send the message.


----------

